# Casque(s) bluetooth Apple TV



## tommily.hornet (23 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Heureux détenteur de la dernière Apple TV, j'aimerais investir dans un casque audio bluetooth.
J'imagine que ça fonctionne plutôt bien mais que se passe t'il si un jour je veux en connecter un deuxième ? c'est possible ? Si oui est-ce que le son reste bon ?

Merci de m'éclairer je ne trouve pas de réponse claire sur le net (et si vous pouviez me conseiller pour la marque du casque )


----------



## ice (30 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Si les casques sont MFi (Made For iOS), oui.
Sinon, il ne se sera possible de connecter qu'un seul casque à la fois.

Les informations sont disponibles à cette adresse: https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205302


----------



## tommily.hornet (30 Décembre 2015)

Merci de la réponse.

Je me suis acheté aujourd'hui un casque JBL Everest élite 700.... Et mon Apple TV ne le détecte pas... Je suis blasé

Alors que mon iPhone le voit...
Et c'est un casque Mfi

Vous avez une idée ?


----------



## ice (31 Décembre 2015)

Est-ce que tu as la dernière mise à jour de tvOS?
Si oui, ton casque est-il associé à ton téléphone au moment où tu tente de l'associer à l'Apple TV?
Il faut parfois désassocier un appareil pour pouvoir l'appareiller à nouveau.
Question bête mais, est-ce que tu mets bien ton casque en mode appairage?


----------



## tommily.hornet (31 Décembre 2015)

Merci mais oui tout est à jour

Mon casque sortait de sa boîte donc n'était associé à aucun appareil.

Et oui, le mode appairage est en route quand je le cherche sur Apple TV.

Si mon casque est visible sur iPhone et iPad... Le problème vient bien mon Apple TV ?
la prise de tête...


----------



## ice (31 Décembre 2015)

Je vais faire le test avec mes Powerbeats tout à l'heure pour voir si ça bloque de mon côté aussi.
Je te dirai s'il y a une marche particulière à suivre.


----------



## ice (2 Janvier 2016)

Après avoir effectué le test chez avec mes écouteurs, je n'ai eu aucun problème d'appairage.





Ton problème est peut-être dû à un dysfonctionnement de tvOS.
Une reinitialisation de ton Apple TV pourrait peut-être résoudre le problème de détection d'appareils Bluetooth.


----------



## tommily.hornet (2 Janvier 2016)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre.

J'ai fait une réinitialisation complète de mon apple TV et toujours rien...

En espérant une mise à jour du système qui règlera mon pb.

C'est naz, du coup j'ai commandé une rallonge jack et je vais passer par l'ampli branché avec la prise optique sur ma TV... bricolage quoi...


----------



## superfanfan (21 Septembre 2016)

salut a tous, 
Je regarde pour acheter un casque bluetooth pour aller avec mon apple TV (bose qc 35???)
mais j'entends parler de problèmes de décalage son / image avec un systeme bluetooth pour regarder des films ou la télé (pas de problème avec la musique car pas d'image). Certaine marque comme sony recommande du radio fréquence plutot que du bluetooth pour les films/tv. mais vu qu'on passe via APPLE TV je me demande si apple corrige ce problème ? quelqu'un s'y connait ?


----------



## nico.h (27 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me permets de revenir sur l'origine du sujet. Je cherche à connecter 2 casques bluetooth à mon Apple TV 4.
J'ai trouvé ce produit : https://www.amazon.fr/Alead-Nolan-TRX-HDM2-haut-parleurs/dp/B017H4Y912/ qui permet de diffuser sur 2 casques bluetooth simultanément.
Quelqu'un sait si ce genre d'appareil existe avec une entrée HDMI pour se charger de l'extraction audio + de la transmission bluetooth ?


----------



## nico.h (3 Mars 2017)

J'ai donc testé le matériel ci-dessus (Alead Nolan), pas convaincant... le décalage image / son est assez important. Le deuxième casque doit toujours être reconnecter manuellement... Le mieux est peut-être de passer par un extracteur + split analogique + deux émetteurs bluetooth.
Je fais aussi des recherches du côté de l'application Bose connect (fonction Partage de Musique), mais dans ce cas il faudra deux casques de marque Bose.


----------



## morillaz (23 Mars 2017)

As tu trouve une  solution pour connecter 2 casques (Bluetooth ou analogique) ?


----------



## nico.h (30 Mars 2017)

J'ai trouvé la solution suivante :
Extracteur Audio HDMI 
Emetteur Bluetooth multiple TaoTronics 
1. J'ai toujours un peu de décalage
2. L'appairage stable de mes deux casques Bose est laborieux (il faut quasiment couper le bluetooth de tous les autres appareils)
3. J'attends impatiemment le portage de Bose Connect sur tvOS (pour faire ATV <-> Bose 1 <-> Bose 2 grâce à Bose Music Share)
Si vous êtes vous aussi équipé d'écouteurs Bose, n'hésitez pas à laisser un commentaire sur l'App Bose Connect en demandant le portage. Vous pouvez aussi appuyer les demandes de la communauté Bose : 
Bose Connect App for Apple TV
Connect multiple Bose headphones to Apple TV 4


----------



## Larme (30 Mars 2017)

morillaz a dit:


> As tu trouve une  solution pour connecter 2 casques (Bluetooth ou analogique) ?


Pas forcément optimal, mais les casques Marshall Bluetooth semblent proposer le partage du son via un jack 3.5 que le casque reçoit via Bluetooth. Ça reste un investissement, et vérifier que tout fonctionne correctement, mais c'est peut-être une piste.


----------

